# Construction law, contracts- reading material



## Andrew Siegrist (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm looking for a book to purchase that thoroughly covers construction contract law, different type of contracts and delivery methods, purchase orders, insurance, etc. I had a book in college called Construction Contracts by Hinze but it's so old now I just thought I'd ask you all what book you would recommend that would be considered the "bible" of these topics. Any suggestions guys?


----------



## DaveW (Mar 14, 2013)

Why buy a book? These lectures are free and provided by a practicing lawyer in Chicago. Architects have an entire exam based on contracts.

These should be more than enough for what you need to know.

Link to the Link....

http://www.areforum.org/forums/showthread.php?253471-Schiff-Hardin-Lectures-Which-one-to-listen-to-for-CDS


----------



## Andrew Siegrist (Jun 13, 2013)

DaveW said:


> Why buy a book? These lectures are free and provided by a practicing lawyer in Chicago. Architects have an entire exam based on contracts.
> 
> These should be more than enough for what you need to know.
> 
> ...




Those lectures are amazing, thank you for that. I did end up buying a book as well in case anyone revisits this older thread: http://amzn.com/0471449881


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 13, 2013)

I would also suggest looking into seminars and training sessions that are offered across the country. I will be attending one here in Denver later this month specifically covering Construction Law. www.halfmoonseminars.com


----------



## Peele1 (Jun 13, 2013)

Depending on your goal, your college book should do well...

Contract law is getting more and more complex, especially for those with high risk or dollar amount. If you need a contract, then you should seek advice of a construction contract attorney. I know a few.

Most organizations will have an attorney-created standard terms and conditions contract.

There are many sources of good information on "contract law, different type of contracts and delivery methods, purchase orders, insurance" as you asked. Lots of books like Dummies guide to contracts would help. Or Dummies guide to consulting.

What is your goal?


----------



## John QPE (Jun 25, 2013)

I used "Construction Contracts" by Jimmy Heinze in school, I still consult it often.


----------

